# Adresse IP auto assignée: quoi faire ?



## Kokoboër (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un CPL car la connexion ne passe pas en Wifi chez moi. Après avoir appairé correctement mon CPL avec les Freeplugs de ma freebox, je tente de me connecter au web... et là, l'utilitaire Airport m'indique: "Ethernet possède un adresse ip auto assignée et ne sera pas en mesure de se connecter à internet."
J'ai fait différente recherches... mais je n'arrive pas à trouver d'où vient mon problème... C'est un problème assez fréquent pourtant je pense.... Que dois-je configurer ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## edd72 (12 Septembre 2011)

C'est que tu as défini manuellement une adresse IP au niveau de tes Préférences Réseau.
(note, si tu branches un freeplug à ta machine, tu n'utilise pas airport -wifi- mais ta carte réseau via le CPL)


----------



## Kokoboër (13 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse... je viens tout juste de trouver la solution. En fait, rien à voir avec un mauvais paramétrage. J'ai passé beaucoup de temps dans mes préférences réseau et dans la config' de mon routeur... alors qu'il s'agissait d'un problème au niveau du Freeplug lui-même.
J'ai fini par échanger le freeplug branché sur le switch ethernet par le second fournit par Free et tout s'est mis à fonctionner !
Donc: Réseau OK, CPL OK, câble ethernet du Freeplug KO... (il est pourtant pratiquement neuf).

Voilà voilà...


----------



## Liam128 (14 Septembre 2011)

Bon à savoir: Généralement, "adresse IP auto-désignée", ça arrive parce que Mac OS X n'a pas réussi à s'en faire attribuer une de l'autre côté. Alors il s'en choisis une tout seul. En général ça ne sert pas à grand chose car sauf cas particulier, si Mac OS X n'a pas réussi à obtenir d'IP, c'est que de l'autre côté (côté routeur/box/CPL/ce-que-tu-veux) ça ne répond pas, ou pas correctement, et le Mac n'arrivera de toute façon pas à parler au réseau.

Par conséquent (ça pourra servir pour les autres), quand Mac OS X s'auto-désigne une IP, la première chose à vérifier, ce n'est pas tant votre Mac que votre routeur, ou votre box, enfin bref, le truc auquel vous essayez de vous connecter.


----------



## Kokoboër (14 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour cette explication... en fouillant sur le net je n'ai pas trouvé plus clair !


----------

